# Dell U2312HM vs. LG Flatron IPS235P-BN



## TomLovis (3. November 2012)

Hallihallo liebe Forengemeinde.

Ein weiteres Mal wende ich mich an euch für hilfreiche Ratschläge 

Folgendes Szenario: Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen PC zusammenstellen, Hauptanwendungsbereich Videoediting, Filme schauen und das ein oder andere Game spielen.
Zur Zeit habe ich ein MacBookPro 15" mit miniDisplayPort. Nun möchte ich mir als erstes einen Bildschirm kaufen, den ich sowohl an meinem MBP als auch an meinem zukünftigen PC (Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC) laufen lassen kann.

Seit langer Zeit habe ich mit dem Dell U2312HM geliebäugelt, heute aber bei meiner finalen Recherche auch noch den etwas neueren LG Flatron IPS235P-BN gefunden. 

Nun ist die Frage: Welcher von beiden soll es werden. Preislich ist der Unterschied glaube ich nicht sehr groß.

In erster Linie geht es mir natürlich um die Bildqualität. Hat irgendjemand von euch Erfahrung mit den beiden Bildschirmen? Ich würde gerne für meine Fotobearbeitung und Video-Farbkorrekturen die neutralste und sauberste Darstellung haben, die ich in diesem Preissegment bekommen kann. Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und Inputlag sind nicht ganz so wichtig, es soll in erster Linie ein Arbeitspanel sein, zocken ist zweitrangig.

An zweiter Stelle stehen die Anschlüsse. Der LG besitzt einen HDMI-Eingang, der Dell einen DisplayPort. Beide weisen dazu noch D-Sub und DVI-D Anschlüsse auf. Ich muss mir für mein MBP eh einen Adapter kaufen. Aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung was der Bildunterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Anschlüssen ist. Sollte ich den LG nehmen und von meinem Mac von miniDP auf HDMI gehen oder von mDP auf den DP des Dells gehen und den neuen PC dann einfach via DVI anschließen?
Fragen über Fragen...

Dell U2312HM
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM

LG Flatron IPS 235P-BN
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN

Und auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mir später noch unsicherer bin: falls ihr noch andere, ebenso gute, Displays kennt - immer her damit 

Wie immer bin ich äußerst dankbar für jegliche Entscheidungshilfe.

Beste Grüße

Tom


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. November 2012)

Er ist zwar etwas teurer als deine beiden vorgeschlagenen Modelle, aber was hälst du von diesem Eizo hier, in Sachen Bildqualität stellt er die andern beiden definitiv in den Schatten!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## TomLovis (4. November 2012)

Der ist leider etwas außerhalb meiner Preisklasse. Ich möchte mir irgendwann vielleicht mal noch nen zweiten Bildschirm für dual-screen-editing kaufen. wenn ich jetzt über 100€ drauf lege, muss ich das später nochmal drauflegen. 
Also falls ihr noch andere Bildschirme habt, bitte nur bis 200€.
Wichtiger wäre mir aber erstmal rauszufinden welcher von den beiden da oben der bessere für mich ist.
Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag 

Tom


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. November 2012)

Kein Problem, was hälst du denn davon einfach mal beide zu bestellen und zu testen und einfach den besseren zu behalten 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## TomLovis (4. November 2012)

hehe eigentlich keine schlechte Idee  muss man bei amazon den Rückversand bezahlen?


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. November 2012)

Bei Amazon musst du den Rückversand nicht bezahlen und hast sogar noch ein längeres Rückgaberecht


----------



## TomLovis (4. November 2012)

Stark dann werd ich wohl mal meinen eigenen unwissenschaftlichen test durchführen


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. November 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß dabei, selber testen macht sowieso immer am meisten Spaß  Gib aber aufjedenfall nen kurzen Überblick, wie du dich dann entschieden hast

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## TomLovis (11. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich nun beide Monitore zum Test vorliegen hatte, habe ich mich schließlich doch für den Dell U2312HM entschieden. 

Beide Monitore sind wirklich überragend was die Bildqualität anbelangt. Auch die Ausstattung ist bei beiden sehr gut. 

Ich konnte bei dem LG jedoch bei einem schwarzen Testbild starke Helligkeitsschwankungen insbesondere in der rechten oberen Ecke feststellen. Das Schwarz ging da schon fast in Hellgrau über. Unter normalen Bedingungen konnte ich jedoch kaum Unterschiede feststellen. Selbst direkt nebeneinander und mit Monitorspiegelung sehen beide Bildschirme überwältigend aus. Als Referenz diente mir daneben noch der matte Bildschirm meines MacBook Pro und ich muss sagen dass mich beide Monitore von der Bildqualität her sehr überzeugt haben. 

Überraschender Weise war jedoch der entscheidende Punkt ein völlig anderer: Alleine beim Benutzen der Tastatur fing der LG an zu wackeln als wenn die Welt unterginge. Und das für fast 3 Sekunden. Schon ein Leichtes Anstoßen des Tisches war ausreichend um die Schaukelpartie zu starten.

Der Dell hingegen steht wie ein Stein auf seiner Base-Plate und kommt selbst bei starkem Anstoßen des Tisches höchstens in einen leicht vibrierenden Zustand. 

Somit fiel mir die Entscheidung dann doch recht einfach und der LG wanderte zurück in den Karton. Früher oder später wird der Dell wahrscheinlich noch ein Brüderchen erhalten, überzeugt bin ich auf jeden Fall!

Danke nochmal an die hilfreichen Tipps von Bärenmarke, ich hoffe jemand anderem die Entscheidung erleichtert zu haben. Aber selber testen scheint wohl nach wie vor die beste Lösung zu sein


----------



## tr3c00l (14. Dezember 2012)

Hey TomLovis

ich hab den größeren Bruder (24") und hätte dir sofort zu ihm geraten (also zum kleinen Bruder). Die Bildschirme werden auch bei größeren Firmen die im Film & Werbe Bereich arbeiten eingesetzt, was eigtl. schon für sich spricht. Man hat halt leider in dem Preissegment keine 100%ige sRGB Abdeckung, ist allerdings auch nur für Color Grader wichtig - wenn du deinen DELL richtig einstellst reicht das vollkommen. 

Zum Dual Monitor Editing: Freu dich drauf! Hab den 24er hier 2x stehen (seit ein paar Wochen hat der große Bruder nen gleichgroßen Bruder bekommen :p) und bin absolut begeistert. Was mich persönlich bei meinem noch mehr fasziniert was mich mittlerweile beim 23er stören würde: 1920x1200, sprich 16:10. Finde ich grade beim arbeiten (unteranderem beim Video Editing) absolut genial, weil man dann doch ein klein bisschen mehr Platz hat.


----------



## TomLovis (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mit 16:10 vertraut, mein altes Dell Inspiron 1720 Notebook hatte ein Display mit der selben Auflösung. Anfangs dachte ich auch dass 16:9 eine große Umstellung wird, aber ich bin positiv Überrascht worden. 
Ich arbeite häufig mit zwei Browserfenstern nebeneinander und es passt mit dem 23er alles super hin  

Bei uns auf Arbeit (lokaler Fernsehsender) arbeiten wir im Dual-Monitor-Setup mit Edius, teils auf 16:10, aber auch auf 16:9 und ich komme eigentlich mit beiden gut klar. Klar hat man mit dem großen ein paar mehr Pixel zur Verfügung, aber die kosten natürlich auch gleich ein ganzes bisschen 

Aber ich bin auf jeden Fall froh das Ding jetzt hier stehen zu haben! Wenn man allerdings doch mal auf dem 15" Macbook arbeitet kommt einem das jetzt allerdings winzig vor


----------



## Bärenmarke (2. Januar 2013)

Freut mich, dass einer der beiden deinen Anforderungen entsprochen hat 

Falls du mir noch nachträglich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen möchtest, einen würde ich auch nehmen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## TomLovis (3. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht ein andermal ;D 
Wenn die Kohle da ist kommt erstmal ein Zweiter auf meinen Tisch 
Aber wenn du nen anderen Weihnachtsmann auftreiben kannst - der Monitor ist echt spitze


----------

